
Spammer expose entire operation, and details of 1.3bn through bad backups - Twirrim
http://www.csoonline.com/article/3176433/security/spammers-expose-their-entire-operation-through-bad-backups.html
======
merricksb
Earlier submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13802227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13802227)

~~~
wiredfool
This one is a better article.

